# Cual es el filtro indicado para este transformador de 12v DC



## Danielv (Sep 27, 2007)

La duda viene porque arme un amplificador y no suena, pero se que esta vivo porque genera ruido y el integrado se caliente un poco, es un TDA2003, como creen que puedo filtrar esa corriente ? aqui les dejo el plano que arme


----------



## JV (Sep 27, 2007)

No hay salida para nada? no creo que sea solo un problema de ruido de la fuente, tendrias que tener una salida distorsionada pero algo es algo. Por las dudas agrega un capacitor electrolitico de 1000 uF en la alimentacion del TDA.

Saludos.


----------



## Danielv (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok Gracias, intentare eso para ver que tal, de verdad lo arme igual que el plano, de todas maneras le hechare un ojo para ver.  gracias


----------



## Danielv (Sep 28, 2007)

Bueno aparte no hay salida para nada, solo ruidos y cuando le aumento el volumen a mi mezclador hace ruido, aunque el ruido no es lineal sino distorcionado, voy a intentar varios metodos entonces de filtrado ¿ crees que me falte un diodo? me recomendarian alguno ?


----------

